# Kernel includes werden nicht gefunden.

## stoph

Hi, ppl, 

ich habe ein kernel update-gemacht und die gentoo-sourcen installiert.

(emerge gentoo-source)

der link von /usr/src/linux auf das richtige verzeichnis passt.

wenn ich jetzt etwas kompilieren möchte findet configure die kernel-includes, der kompiler aber nicht. dem gcc scheint der

parameter -I/usr/src/linux (oder soetwas ähnliches) zu fehlen.

ist der irgendwo eingetragen? wo kann ich das nachtragen?

---schnipp--------

gcc -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -march=i686  -pipe -I. -I./../include  fdmatch.c

test x"yes" != xyes || \

  gcc -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -march=i686  -pipe -I. -I./../include  -fpic fnmatch.c -o pic/fnmatch.o

In file included from /usr/include/errno.h:36,

                 from fnmatch.c:46:

/usr/include/bits/errno.h:25: linux/errno.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [fnmatch.o] Error 1

---schnapp------

cu, #chri "stop.h"

----------

## Beforegod

Was wichtig ist das Du auch mal ein make dep mit Deinem Kernel machst!

Also Konfiguriere Deinen Kernel, mach ein make dep und schon sollte das Problem aus der Welt sein!

----------

## stoph

make dep bricht leider gleich ab.

die includes existieren wirklich und sind auch world-readable.

---schnipp-----

make dep

gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -o scripts/mkdep scripts/mkdep.c

In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:126,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:144,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/limits.h:11,

                 from scripts/mkdep.c:35:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [scripts/mkdep] Error 1

---schnapp----------

----------

## Beforegod

Hast du ihn auch Konfiguriert?

Wenn Du eine alte Kernel Konfiguration hast, kopiere die .config Datei ins aktuelle Kernel Verzeichnis und mache ein make oldconfig, danach ein make dep!

Allerdings hab ich so meine  Bedenken warum er die Header nicht findet..

Welchen Kernel hast Du installiert und hast Du auch die linux-header installiert?

----------

## stoph

Ich habe ein emerge gentoo-source gemacht und er hat mir

den 6mb gentoo-patch gesaugt und den kernel-header (ca. 22mb?)

alles wurde richtig entpackt und die header-dateien, die er sucht,

sind alle da. auch habe ich ein make menuconfig gemacht und den

kernel konfiguriert.

ich bilde mir ein, dass bei gcc das include-verzeichnis für den kernel

fehlt (siehe erste mail) wo könnte das den rausgelöscht worden sein?

ich habe /etc/make.* schon durchgesehen, aber keine parameter in

dieser richtung gefunden.

cu, stoph

----------

## Beforegod

Probier mal

emerge linux-headers

und versuche danach den Kernel zu übersetzen!

----------

